
Jupyter-themes – Custom Jupyter Notebook Themes - nafizh
https://github.com/dunovank/jupyter-themes
======
avivo
Very nice...but warning, it may require some effort to go back to default
theme (see [https://github.com/dunovank/jupyter-
themes/issues/86](https://github.com/dunovank/jupyter-themes/issues/86) )

I can't actually recommend it until this is fixed.

~~~
gjjrfcbugxbhf
The only step needed there was ctrl-F5. Browser caching can be annoying. I'm
not sure that it is up to the jupyter devs to fix it though?

------
zitterbewegung
I was wondering how in the [http://fast.ai](http://fast.ai) lectures how they
got juypter to look like that. Apparently they used this. Makes notebooks look
really slick.

~~~
solaxun
that was the first thing that popped in my mind when i saw those notebooks
too... so much nicer looking than what I was working with.

------
arvinsim
I have long wanted to use a dark theme for Jupyter. This works great for my
needs.

------
Dangeranger
These look very nice. Cannot wait to see what other designs people come up
with.

------
tavert
All I want is to hide the toolbar by default. Wastes several clicks and a few
seconds of setup time every time I give a talk from a notebook.

~~~
vq
Put this in .jupyter/custom/custom.js

    
    
      require(['base/js/namespace', 'jquery'], function(IPython, $) {
        $([IPython.events]).on('notebook_loaded.Notebook',   function() {
          $('#header-container').hide();
          $('.header-bar').hide();
          $('div#maintoolbar').hide();
          IPython.menubar._size_header();
        });
      });

------
wakkaflokka
I've been using this for a while and love it. Just wish there were more
template themes.

~~~
dunovank
Always looking for user-submitted themes :) Feel free to submit a pull-request
with anything cool you come up with.

------
dunovank
thanks for the positive feedback y'all!

------
lincolnfrias
I am using it for sometime now. Love it!

